
The MongoDB Perl Driver Is Being Deprecated - leejo
https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/the-mongodb-perl-driver-is-being-deprecated
======
rurban
Thanks! Hopefully this can be a wakeup call for the TPF and p5p who were
running the ship to the ground, and refuse to listen or do anything.

